# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak oczyścić organizm ze złogów?

## danuta4

Czy można się ich skutecznie pozbyć? Podobno każdy ma jakąś ilość złogów, a one wpływają negatywnie nie tylko na sam metabolizm, ale też powodują brak energii itp. Nie chodzi mi tylko o samo poprawienie perystaltyki, ale o sposoby na usunięcie złogów. Znacie jakieś sposoby na oczyszczanie?

----------


## attena

Może ziołowe herbatki z karczocha coś pomogą. Słyszałam również, że picie wody z sokiem cytryny dużo pomaga. Istnieją jeszcze kuracje oczyszczające organizm ze złogów i toksyn.

----------


## cava

Ja polecam Kurację NEERA:

syrop-neera.pl

Bardzo inteligentna kuracja- oczyscisz organizm a przy okazji zgubisz nadmierne kilogramy (o ile je masz). Ja np. straciłam tylko kilogram bo jestem szczupła.

Samopoczucie rewelacja- napewno powtórzę!

----------


## attena

Podpytałam, ta kuracja oczyszczająca o której wcześniej wspomniałam to colonpack. Oczyszcza jelita i w ten sposób usprawnia perystaltykę jelit i wypróżnianie. Ja nie stosowałam ale moja mama tak i jest bardzo zadowolona. Raz do roku funduje sobie takie oczyszczanie i czuje się o wiele lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## KonstantynB

Szanowna Pani Danuto,

warto uprościć sobie nazwę „złogi” – to po prostu niestrawione resztki pokarmu – jeszcze prościej to po prostu stolec, który powinien opuścić nasz organizm a z różnych przyczyn nie opuścił.

Tak złogów można się skutecznie pozbyć, skoro mnie się udało to i Pani też się na pewno uda.

Żeby usunąć złogi trzeba po prostu „posprzątać” w środku.

Wyobraźmy sobie zaschniętą „kupę” w rurze (u nas to będą złogi i przewód pokarmowy – w uproszczeniu rura od ust do odbytu) . Co trzeba zrobić żeby jej się pozbyć?

1) Polać wodą żeby trochę zmiękła – uwaga będzie śmierdziała
2) Przepchać ją

Jak to przełożyć na nasz organizm

1) Należy organizm nawodnić – UWAGA jeśli nie odczuwamy pragnienia najprawdopodobniej to znaczy że mamy odwodniony organizm, konkrety:
- szklanka wody rano 250ml wody ciepłej, bo teraz jest zima (żeby nie wychładzać organizmu) 30 min przed pierwszym posiłkiem, szklanka wody wieczorem ok. 1h po ostatnim posiłku, warto jeszcze w ciągu dnia wypić trzecią szklankę (łącznie 750ml ale CZYSTEJ NIEGAZOWANEJ WODY) np. Żywiec Zdrój, Nałęczowianka

Warto żebyśmy wykształcili sobie nawyk picia wody, osobiście pije ZAWSZE RANO, to mam w nawyku, pracuje nad tym żeby więcej pić.

2) Trzeba dostarczyć organizmowi błonnika czyli takiej zmiotki która czyści złogi i przepycha je w kierunku „wyjścia”. Najłatwiejsze i najtańsze rozwiązanie to jedzenie na pierwszy posiłek płatków owsianych bądź innych np. orkiszowych z 2 łyżkami siemienia lnianego. Gotujemy ok. ½ -1 szklanki płatków wraz z siemieniem (musi puścić śluz) ok. 2-3 minut. Bardzo szybkie, proste i tanie śniadanie.

Żeby wspomóc kurację warto stosować błonnik, który można kupić w sklepie zielarskim „Babka jajowatą” lub „Babka płesznik” .

1-2 łyżek babki (jajowatej lub płesznik)  1 raz dziennie rozpuścić w szklance wody, wypić, a później popić pół szklanki wody. 

UWAGA! Maksymalnie 1 tydzień i powtórzyć np. za 2 tygodnie, bo zbyt duża ilość błonnika w organizmie może spowodować że nie będziemy prawidłowo wchłaniać składników pokarmowych.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam 
Oczyszczenie organizmu tak po bożemu wymaga sporo trudu i czasu.
Ci moi pacjenci którzy to przeprowadzili to twardziele albo nie mieli wyjścia - oczyszczenie albo ich rak zje.
Nie wypowiadam się tu na temat metod wymienionych wyżej , bo nie zgłębiałem ich.
Wg mnie oczyszczanie to kilka etapów:
1 oczyszczenie wątroby, trzustki i przewodów żółciowych (każdy ma około 2000 kamyczków mniejszych i większych)
2 oczyszczenie jelita cienkiego
3 oczyszczenie jelita grubego (z kamieni)
4 oczyszczenie nerek
5 oczyszczenie z pasożytów (każdy jej ma )
6 oczyszczenie ogólne ciała (stawy wiązadła, mięśnie, ... organy)
7 cały czas przestrzeganie diety i zażywanie ziół dla oczyszczenia układu limfatycznego
Te rzeczy trzeba robić po kolei i każde innymi środkami bo można dostać zespołu Herxheimera.

Jako naturopata mogę powiedzieć , że grzybicę układu pokarmowego leczy się (nie zalecza) tyle miesięcy ile ją mamy lat.
To dużo pisaniny pani Danuto.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , gdzie jest ten Pana gabinet? w internecie nie mogę go znaleźć.

----------


## DoraG

ja słyszałam, że głodówki nie są dobrą drogą. Owszem oczyszczą tyle, że równie skutecznie zaburzają proces metabolizmu.

----------


## Kornelia123

Zgadza się, bardziej narobi szkód niż pomoże. Nie wskazane sie długotrwałe głodzenie. Ja po prostu jem tylko owoce i piję duże ilości wody, woda z cytryną jest zdrowa i daje potrzebną energię. Wodę radze przefiltrować bo picie kranówki w dużych ilościach,a związki, które woda zawiera moga  być szkodliwe. Ja kupiłam sobie dzbanek z filtrem Dafi, dobry i tani, no i mam wodę bez zanieczyszczeń, a przy okazji woda jest smaczna.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Kontakt ze mną tak jak napisałem w poście  przez priv-mail na mój nick tre654@interia.pl

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Jak czytam wypowiedzi , że "głodówki słyszałam że są nie teges" , to myślę o tych wszystkich moich pacjentkach które urodziły w końcu pierwsze dziecko, uratowały od raka swoje macice, jajniki, piersi, jelita, ..... A wyrok konsylium lekarskich miały - wyciąć.  Nie przekreślajcie tej metody. Bóg stworzył nas samowystarczalnymi i sami też w większości wypadków możemy się uzdrowić. Jak to mówiła moja babcia śp gdy ktoś był chory - jak pies jest chory to nie żre.
I jak mówi prof Religa - 95% lekarstw jest zbędnie zażywana.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

Witam. 

Jak wspomniał wcześniej Pan KonstantynB, metodą na oczyszczenie organizmu z toksyn jest wprowadzenie do swojej diety błonnika. Ze swojej strony mogę polecić Błonnik Witalny. Ta w pełni naturalna substancja, w której skład wchodzą wysokiej jakości składniki, została dokładnie przebadana. Jej przyjmowanie jest więc bezpieczne, a skuteczność potwierdzona. Więcej można o Błonniku Witalnym poczytać na stronie internetowej czystejelito.eu. Zachęcam do lektury.

W razie pytań służę pomocą.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

P.S. Błonnik jest substancją włóknistą, która chłonie wodę, należy więc w trakcie suplementacji pamiętać o jej częstym piciu.

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

Witam. 

Jak wspomniał wcześniej Pan KonstantynB, metodą na oczyszczenie organizmu z toksyn jest wprowadzenie do swojej diety błonnika. Ze swojej strony mogę polecić Błonnik Witalny. Ta w pełni naturalna substancja, w której skład wchodzą wysokiej jakości składniki, została dokładnie przebadana. Jej przyjmowanie jest więc bezpieczne, a skuteczność potwierdzona. Więcej można o Błonniku Witalnym poczytać na stronie internetowej czystejelito.eu. Zachęcam do lektury.

W razie pytań służę pomocą.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie 
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

P.S. Błonnik jest substancją włóknistą, która chłonie wodę, należy więc w trakcie suplementacji pamiętać o jej częstym piciu.

----------


## janka

A taki błonnik witalny to może każdy przyjmować?

----------


## OnlineEkspert MapaZdrowia

Witam ponownie! Jedyne przeciwwskazania do stosowania Błonnika Witalnego dotyczą osób u których występują: nadwrażliwość na składniki błonnika witalnego, choroby przewodu pokarmowego ( np. niedrożność jelit, choroby przełyku i wpustu żołądka), a także trudna do uregulowania farmakologicznego cukrzyca (szczególnie typu 2). 

Pozdrawiam
Jolanta Piwowarczyk
Online Ekspert marki Mapa Zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejka, właśnie taki błonnik witalny, ja przyjmuje na oczyszczenie organizmu z toksyn. Super sprawa te ziarenka, człowiek taki lekki się po nich czuje, ma więcej energii i co ważne jeść się tak bardzo nie chce. A prócz tego cera mi sie poprawiła, pewnie w efekcie oczyszczenia organizmu z zalegających tam toksyn. Polecam.

----------


## MarzenkaH

Proponuję dietę oczyszczającą! Potrafi zdziałać cuda, poczytajcie sobie o niej  :Smile:

----------


## medynar

Na pewno nie głodówki! Pod żadnym pozorem!

----------


## MarzenkaH

nie głodówki, ale warzywka, owoce, chude mięso, ryby itp. tutaj widziałam fajny artykuł :
zdrowegeny.pl/poradnik/dieta-oczyszczajaca

----------


## MarzenkaH

nie głodówki, ale warzywka, owoce, chude mięso, ryby itp. tutaj widziałam fajny artykuł :
zdrowegeny.pl/poradnik/dieta-oczyszczajaca

----------


## Amelia22

Jeżeli zaczniesz stosować zdrową dietę przez długi czas to zostaną one wcześniej czy później usunięte. Ale na pewno nie żadne detoksy przy głodzeniu się !  :Smile:

----------


## Jinka

ponoć dieta dr Dąbrowskiej działa na złogi

----------


## yllona

zgodzę się, głodówka to nie rozwiązanie. ja znalazłam całkiem przyjemny sposób na to, żeby poradzić sobie z toksynami, mianowicie Curattio, czyli kilkudniowa dieta z sokami. Co prawda dość intensywna, ale mi akurat odpowiada. same zdrowe warzywa i owoce w formie soku się spożywa przez kilka dni i to rzeczywiście potrafi zadziałać i przynieść efekt. jestem zdania że warto skorzystać co jakiś tam czas z tego. no ale oczywiście zdrowa dieta na co dzień to podstawa do tego, żeby utrzymywać organizm w odpowiedniej formie

----------


## maslak

Na detoks organizmu osobiście polecam zielony jęczmień i herbatkę z czystka. Fajnie działają i przede wszystkim 100% naturalne.

----------


## casablancaaa

całkowita głodówka bardzo niekorzystnie wpływa na organizm i jej nie popieram, natomiast moja koleżanka z pracy była kiedyś na diecie opartej głównie na owocach. podobno jej to pomogło. chociaż na ile mówiła prawdę, tego nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć

----------


## lucasss

Hej, cześć! Mi w powrocie do zdrowia po operacji bardzo dużo dało, że piłem co dziennie wodę antyoksydacyjną. Regeneracja tkanek była zdecydowanie sprawniejsza, nawet mój lekarz był zdziwiony, że tak szybko odzyskuję siły. Żona coś takiego kupiła jak Avatari, jak byłem w szpitalu. System jest prosty, wystarczy przez urządzenie przepuścić kranówkę i woda lecznicza gotowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie zakończyłam trzydniowy detoks i czuję się super! Przez trzy dni piłam tylko soki Curattio, to takie soki warzywno-owocowo-ziołowe. Są one tłoczone na zimno, więc zawierają masę witamin i wartości. Soki piłam średnio co dwie godziny, żeby nie czuć głodu. Trzy dni jakoś minęły, a efekt po rewelacyjny. Nigdy nie czułam się tak cudownie jak po tym detoksie, więc polecam!

----------


## Ofellija

smaczne? sycące? mam nadzieje ze tak, bo ja się zdecydowałam na takie soki na 5 dni! mam nadzieję ze głodować nie będę  :Smile:

----------


## ingas

też muszę wypróbować taką dietę

----------


## celinaPi

złogi niesttey sa obrzydliwe , jak ttylko soie je tak wyobraziłam ;/ ja tez stosowałam dietę oczyszczająca ,a  konkretnie dietę sokową z tegow zględu ,ze miałam wypryski kontaktowe oraz ŁZS . ogólnie miałam pogorszony stan skóry . Dzięki takiej diecie oczyszczającej wiele się poprawiło . A co do soków to bardzo polecam Curratio, które zostały tu juz wspomniane  :Wink:  w 100% naturalne a moje ulubione to te z limonka  :Wink:  zreszta tam tych smaków jest dość dużo  :Wink:  ja miałam pakiet 3 dniowy  :Wink:

----------


## Alaana

ja mam łuszczycę i zdecydowałam się na detoks sokowy. sama nie mam wyciskarki wieć kupuje gotowe Curattio. Są tłoczone na zimno wiec mają bardzo dużo witamin i składników odżywczych. no mam nadzieje że pozbęde się z organizku toksyn...bo łuszczycy to wiadomo że nie  :Smile:

----------


## soksana88

Łuszczycy nie ma opcji żeby się pozbyć , bo to jest generalnie choroba do konca życia , ale na pewno w jakimś stopniu zmniejszą Ci się dolegliwości . Co do soków Curratio to ja uważam , ze na prawde warto co jakiś czas sie nimi oczyszczać ,z tym z,e ja proponuje zaczac od pakietu jednodniowego , potem przejść na 3 dni , a potem na 5  :Wink:

----------


## dubek

no ostobiście dla mnie te soki to nowość ale jak ktoś je raz spróbuje to po takiego sklepowego z pewnościa już  nie sięgnie!!

----------


## karlicz

Zrób sobie dietę oczyszczającą - poszukaj w internecie. Nie musisz rozwalać kasy na jakieś zabiegi  :Smile:

----------


## mateusz.wi

najgorsze co moze byc to zalegające złogi w jelitach . nie dosc ze fatalnie się czujemy , to jeszcze w dodatku organizm zczyna nam wyrzucać poprzez skórę niezbyt przyjemne rzeczy , chociażby pryszcze , różne choroby skórne itd . tak to wygląda niestety . a co do diety oczyszczającej to soki curratio sa bardzo dobre ,0,5 litra soku zrobione jest z 1,5 kg owoców i co wazne soki sa niepasteryzowane , czyli sa w 100% naturalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało oczyścić organizm zupełnie przypadkiem kiedy walczyłam z zaparciami, po miesięcznym stosowaniu dicopegu schudłam 2kg, zaparcia minęły bezpowrotnie, zakładam że musiałam mieć bardzo dużo kamieni kałowych i bardzo zanieczyszczone jelita

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta plus sport. Jest to bardzo ważne. Głodówek nie polecam ponieważ są obciążające. 
przegotowana woda z sokiem z połowy cytryny na czczo  :Smile:  wpływa na metabolizm, przemianę materii, a także wspomaga odchudzanie  :Smile:  nawet jeśli komuś nie zależy na diecie to warto coś takiego stosować.

Nie wierzę również w te wszystkie cudowne oczyszczające preparaty ponieważ ich działanie nigdy nie zostało potwierdzone. Za to polecam kupić sobie Fibra Vitale. Moje odkrycie ostatnich dni. Kiedyś moja siostra o nim wspominała ponieważ brała go w Uk , w tym roku dopiero wszedł do Polski. NI jest tani ale wśród produktów tego typu jest najlepszy.

----------


## Kepnerka

Sok aloesowy, ale nie taki gdzie jest sam cukier - tylko prawdziwy 100% aloes

----------


## Watches

Jeżeli chcesz się oczyścić ze złogów to bardzo polecam własnie detoksykacje organizmu. Najlepiej poprzez jakąś dietę oczyszczającą. Ja już jestem po takiej 3 dniowej sokami Nuja i czuje sie na prawdę świetnie. Mam przyspieszony metabolizm.Soki wyciskane sa metoda coldpress  :Wink:

----------


## jola43

od paru tygodni łykam młody jęczmień kupuję na doz.pl, czuję się lzej, moje trawienie się pooprawiło, czuję się lżej, zdrowiej i na pewno mniej ciągnie mnie do słodkego, bo też te tabletki zawierają chrom

----------


## Katarzynna

Na oczyszczanie organizmu polecam zioła szwedzkie, robi się z nich nalewkę i pije w zależności od potrzeby.
ja piję łyżkę rano i wieczorem. Nalewka działa rewelacyjnie a efektem ubocznym sa lecące w dół kilogramy  :Smile:  
Oczyszcza cały organizm, wzmacnia pracę jelit, leczy żołądek, wątrobę i wszystko co trzeba naprawić po drodze.
Zanim ja zrobiłam przeczytałam mnóstwo publikacji oraz Aptekę Pana Boga Marii Treben wg której receptury przygotowane sa zioła.
zależało mi na tym aby odtłuścić wątrobę i pomimo tego ze czuję się rewelacyjnie to w pierwszym mcu zleciało 7kg  :Smile: 
Odrzuciło mnie od słodyczy i kawy. Poczytajcie  :Smile:  Zioła zamawiam na organis.pl i u nich na stronie też jest opisane jak brać na niektóre schorzenia.

----------


## loleczek

potwierdzam dieta oczyszczająca  :Smile:

----------


## KateRush

Najlepiej poprzez dietę oczyszczającą  :Wink:  Wtedy na pewno człowiek oczyssci sie złogów. Mi tak pomogła dieta oczyszczająca ze Sportfoodsoki  :Wink:  Miałam najpierw dietę jednodniową a potem 3 dniową.  :Wink:

----------


## KasiaNejman

Najlepiej właśnie poprzez wspomnianą diete sokową  :Wink:  Dodam jeszcze, ze warto tez pamiętać o odporności. Teraz też jest cos takiego jak żywa herbata kombucha od brothersandsisters.pl

----------


## rysiek301

Sposobów jest wiele. W kwestii głodówki pozwolę sobie dodać, że dobrze ja przeprowadzić pod nadzorem np. lekarza lub innej osoby, która ma fachową wiedzę na ten temat. Dość głośno mówi się o tym, że suplementy na naszym rynku to SYF. Jeśli nie szkodzą to dobrze. Napewno nie pomagają. No chyba, że wydamy na nie tyle kasy, że nie starczy na jedzenia.

----------


## Tamarra

ja zrobiłam detoks sokowy i szczerze mówiąc jestem bardzo zadowolona z niego - smaczne miałam soki Nuja, bardzo sycące i pożywne. a do tego w ogole głodna nie chodziłam, wręcz miałam więcej energii! super sprawa jak dla mnie!

----------


## Kasjo155

hebraty ziołowe to spoko pomysł, bo diety sokowe z tego co kojarzę to nie są najbardziej polecane przez dietetyków

----------


## Grorska12

może ziołami będzie dobrze

----------


## konsultantkapl

chyba najlepsza jest dieta, warzywa na parze, polecam bynajmniej  :Smile:

----------


## Polecający Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

----------


## Judyta35

Dla oczyszczenia organizmu koniecznie trzeba pić dużo wody z cytryną. Można też doprawić ją odrobiną miodu i listkami mięty. Osobiście preferuję wodę zmiękczoną. Mam w domu urządzenie zmiękczające wodę Water Technic i działą ono bardzo dobrze. Polecam je każdemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim zmienić jakość kupowanej żywności - z wysokoprzetworzonej i nafaszerowanej nawozami i antybiotykami na taką od lokalnych i wiarygodnych producentów i dostawców. Dlatego ja nie kupuję nic w marketach i dyskontach tylko w lokalnych sklepach spożywczych typu LUBI (Mazury i Warmia). Zupełnie inaczej się czuje!

----------

